# requests for sunday, jan 20th, meeting



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

i'd like to try pennywort if anyone has a cutting

also, if there are snails that will attack bba, please load me up...thank you


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tayna is the Black brush algae in a tank with high light or low light. 

if it's a high light tank an indication of low or fluctuating CO2 levels or not enough water circulation around the plants. In a low light tank it is often due to changing CO2 levels.


If a high light tank you will need more bubbles per a min for your CO2 and/or improve water circulation around the plants. Scrub it till your arms hurt.also cut off as much as you can first. Make sure you have good water flow around the whole tank along with some good surface movement. power head(s).



If you have a low light tank without CO2 injection then not doing any water changes will help. why because none r/o water often has lots of CO2 dissolved in it which causes CO2 levels in your tank to fluctuate. I've heard Siamese Algae Eaters might eat BBA, could try some of those. Overdosing Flourish Excel and spot trying it might work too.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

no co2....low light...single t8


----------



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

Anything for my new tank build.
Tiger Lily
Barclaya longifolia
Hygrophila (some mid level plants)
Madagascar lace (just one for interest)
Sagittaria subulata
Crinum onions
java fern
some sort of foreground carpet plant or grass (ideas?)
Crypts
some cool swords (ideas?)

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd like anything at this point HA HA. looking for dwarf hair grass,pkmy chain sword, micro sword. a few fast growing steam plants, and low light plants like crypts,anubias, swords, and ferns for the angel fish tank.


also does any one know of any one selling a canister filter or have one for sale. I can't get my rena xp3 to work. it sucks water in and spins, but won't shoot the water out the out take tube.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone wanting vales? My cork screw vales have gone back to original state and over taking my tank. You can have much as you can handle.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Anyone wanting vales? My cork screw vales have gone back to original state and over taking my tank. You can have much as you can handle.


YES please....I love these guys...thank you Robert


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

omg! what awesome growth!!!!


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

If anybody is wanting any 1" Kribs I have some to clear out (free).
I also have some Krib breeding pairs; but I'll need to sell these at $12 a pair.

I need to know how much you want and etc so I can prep them...


----------



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

Randall, I was actually planning on getting some so yes, I will take a pair.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I would love to have some dwarf sag or some micro sword.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Anybody want to $$ overnight me a box of a little bit of everything, I will pay shipping and costs for your trouble to box it all up for me. 

Its probably too short notice but maybe February meeting everybody could chunk a little bit of every kind of plant together for me? God only knows what would survive out here with the crappy water we have. I'd come visit but I'm literally working 12-24/7 in the oil field now as a wellsite geologist. 

In case anybody missed me  I miss the club immensely. My tanks have JUST NOW recovered from the move two and a half years ago! Though I'm turning into a low-tech guy because of lack of parts, bulbs... plants... people.... I have made a couple friends, infected a couple with MTS too ha!  but there is no club in Midland and not even plants at the Petco's.  Have fun Sunday


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Haiven said:


> I would love to have some dwarf sag or some micro sword.


I have you covered. how much are you needing nancy. I got enough to help you get a small patch going. I have a mix of lilaeopsis brasiliensis(normal micro sword will need ferts, c02 and high light) and Lilaeopsis mauritana(narrow leaf micro sword can be grown with just medium light and grows a little faster then regular).


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would love some low light bog type plants if anybody has something like that.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Fishyjoe I have a fluval 205 that I'm selling pm me if ur interested.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wwh2694 said:


> Fishyjoe I have a fluval 205 that I'm selling pm me if ur interested.


pm and emailed yeah. yes I'm interested in it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

alta678 said:


> I would love some low light bog type plants if anybody has something like that.


Sue, I will have a bag with your name on it!


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

christoba said:


> Randall, I was actually planning on getting some so yes, I will take a pair.


PM reply sent


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be bringing the following:

Ludwigia ovalis
A few small stems of Ludwigia palustris
Tons of Ludwigia repens x arcuata
A lot of Ludwigia hybrid sp ‘Red’
Rotala macrandra
Some nice narrow leaf java ferns


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got a few small swords, crypts, some type of stem that starts with an L, a mix of java and flame moss, java fern, narrow leaf mirco sword for nancy, and I think that's about it.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Michael said:


> Sue, I will have a bag with your name on it!


Yeah! Thanks so much Micheal!!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am bringing a nice big wad of java moss!


----------



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

Woot!, we just paid to join on the site and are ready to roll!


----------

